# ترنيمة .. أتكلم جوايا يارب .. كورال كنيسة السيدة العذراء بأرض الجولف



## قبطى حقيقى (2 مايو 2009)

*ترنيمة .. أتكلم جوايا يارب .. كورال كنيسة السيدة العذراء بأرض الجولف **:download:*
*http://www.coptreal.com/ShowSubject.aspx?SID=19124*


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## anosh (5 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى بجد على الترنيمة لانها بجد
جامده جدااااااااااااااا كلمات و الحان
ميرسى مره تانيه*​


----------

